# How may books in all in the horus heresy series?



## GhostMaker1206 (Jan 8, 2011)

Just been wondering how many books are supposed to be in the horus heresy series theres 16 books in all (age of darkness and prospero burns havnt been released yet!) just how many do they plan on putting into the series?


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I think the real question is how long can they keep it going? PB is out in the US as of Dec 28.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Well considering they have barely scratched the surface of the HH itself, they could easily double that number.


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

AK74Bob said:


> Well considering they have barely scratched the surface of the HH itself, they could easily double that number.


I hope not. I hope to see maybe 5 more books. Blood Angels is def. must.


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I figured 45-50. I base this on how many books have been written and how little. I mean if you can pop out 3 books a year easy then this is not hard at all. I mean this could still go for at least 7 more years.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

It will keep going until they stop making money on it, and seeing that there are fanboys like us around, that means a while.


----------



## Azzagorn (Dec 28, 2010)

I've got the first five books, I do have to say they always keep me entertained. I like the telling of the stories from the different prospectives (See Galaxy in Flames and Flight of the Eisenstein for just one example) I hope they keep it going for a while because to be honest I am a fanboy but shhhh don't tell anyone! :laugh:


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

DeathGuardGarro said:


> I hope not. I hope to see maybe 5 more books. Blood Angels is def. must.


Blood Angels is confirmed already, be about the ambush at Signus. Working title is _Fear to Tread_ by James Swallow


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

DeathGuardGarro said:


> I hope not. I hope to see maybe 5 more books. Blood Angels is def. must.


There will *easily* be many more than five. We still have many significant events to deal with, and many significant events that we don't know of (as in havn't appeared in previous background/_The Collected Visions_) yet to deal with. There are 15 installments already, with three more fully confirmed (_Age of Darkness_, _Outcast Dead_, and _Deliverance Lost_) and _Fear to Tread_ (based on the Signus-Prime incident) semi-confirmed for a 2012 release. That put's the total number up to 19 by (presumably early) 2012. Beyond that we still have the Calth war, the Chondax ambush, the campaign of the VIII in the east (against Heroldar and Thramas) and the Siege of Terra itself as *known* major events (adding *at least* another five novels). Then there is the rest of the _Age of Darkness_ to consider and however many unknown (not previously established) events that occur (_Outcast Dead_ being a prime example) and if the series then continues beyond the Siege of Terra itself is another factor. I think it's safe to say that the series will continue for many, many years to come. 

And all of that isn't including Audio-Books or other supplements.


----------



## GhostMaker1206 (Jan 8, 2011)

DrinCalhar said:


> I figured 45-50. I base this on how many books have been written and how little. I mean if you can pop out 3 books a year easy then this is not hard at all. I mean this could still go for at least 7 more years.


 
Ya they have only begun really begun but they really should touch off the imperial guard like they did with the mechanium and maybe focus on other loyalist legions that don't get as much publicity as the ultramarines or the dark angels maybe some stuff on the scars!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Can you read them out of order, the last book before my vacation was number 8, I managed to get book 15 today at walmart and was kinda wanting to read it now lol.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

I wouldn't read _Prospero Burns_ before _A Thousand Sons_. They are a duology which is best suited to _A Thousand Sons_ being read first. I would read them in order of publication to be safe (because there are subtle implications and occurences that relate to earlier novels in several). But it is possible to read them out of order, with a few exceptions.

To save me the effort i'll quote _Spikey_ for the publication order and direct links:



Baron Spikey said:


> In the order they were published
> 
> Horus Rising
> False Gods
> ...


----------



## donskar (Apr 8, 2010)

Don't mean to be [email protected], but the answer to the question, "how many HH books," is how many will you buy?" They'll keep cranking them out as long as we buy them.

There are LOTS of areas yet to be explored. Ghostmaker1206 is right on with the thought that a book focusing on the Imperial Guard could be very interesting. A novel exploring the impact of HH on life on Terra during this period could be good


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Indeed, there is alot of potential for more books. I mean _Legion, Battle for the Abyss, Nemesis _and _Tales of Heresy _all are almost completely new material not mentioned before in Collected Visions or other fluff and argueably at least one of the Dark Angels books could have been omitted. So theres plenty of scope to keep expanding upon it. And they could easily 'finish' the series off with the Seige of Terra and then go back to write more books in anyway


----------



## GhostMaker1206 (Jan 8, 2011)

donskar said:


> Don't mean to be [email protected], but the answer to the question, "how many HH books," is how many will you buy?" They'll keep cranking them out as long as we buy them.
> 
> I have bought every book (except for audio books) of the series that has come come out so i will probably keep buying them because their such a good read!! but it is a very good money making scheme as the fluff behind it could be totally new material such as legion or nemisis!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

We still haven't seen novels about the Iron Warriors, White Scars, Blood Angels, Imperial Fists, World Eaters, Raven Guard, Salamanders, Nightlords Ultramarines, or Imperial Army, plus a third DA novel (did they, didn't they?), along with significant events like the battle at Calth, the war in the webway, the Alpha Legion intercepting the SWs, a Garro novel or two, and finally the battle for Terra itself, which could take three books if they handle it right. Along with a couple of other pointless titles like _Nemesis_, there's probably at least 20 more to go.

I for one didn't think that it would get as many as it has so far when the first one came out. At least the same again wouldn't be a stretch. What I'm personally hoping for is a follow up to the prologue that was _Legion._ While it was a great novel on it's own, it did play out as a precursor to bigger and better things. Hopefully the AL V SWs will set that straight. Considering Abnett has handled both legions admirably so far, I think he's the man for this one.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Indeed. I would ideally like to see a dedicated book for every Legion. Including the upcoming Blood Angels and Raven Guard novels, we still have eight legions who don't have their own book, only sharing books with others, the eight being: Iron Warriors, Imperial Fists, Salamanders, White Scars, Ultramarines, World Eaters, Iron Hands and the Night Lords.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I for one didn't think that it would get as many as it has so far when the first one came out. At least the same again wouldn't be a stretch. What I'm personally hoping for is a follow up to the prologue that was _Legion._ While it was a great novel on it's own, it did play out as a precursor to bigger and better things. Hopefully the AL V SWs will set that straight. Considering Abnett has handled both legions admirably so far, I think he's the man for this one.


Abnett has said in his vlog that the next Alpha Legion book will be a complete surprise- as in until you read the book itself you won't have any clue that that HH novel is an AL one.

He wants to do it so the cover, title, and blurb give nothing away- it'll be advertised but it won't be till someone reads it that we'll find out which of Abnett's next HH books is the continuation to the AL story.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Abnett has said in his vlog that the next Alpha Legion book will be a complete surprise- as in until you read the book itself you won't have any clue that that HH novel is an AL one.
> 
> He wants to do it so the cover, title, and blurb give nothing away- it'll be advertised but it won't be till someone reads it that we'll find out which of Abnett's next HH books is the continuation to the AL story.


That is actually a great idea. Don't happen to have a link to it do ya?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> That is actually a great idea. Don't happen to have a link to it do ya?


I might just do....

http://www.youtube.com/user/adeliehigh


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Can't wait for that now


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> I might just do....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/adeliehigh


He said in the same Q&A session that he has already leaked the title of his next HH novel somewhere, but won't do so again because of the tyrants that are BL.  And that it is about an event just as major and big as Prospero, but one that we don't necessarily know about yet.

Send out the search parties people, we need to find it!


----------

